# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Nepenthes and frogs, good or bad mix?

## Scott Bogard

Title says it all, for more tropical frogs the vivarium should be ideal conditions, but I'm wondering if a blundering frog could hurt a delicate plant, or if housed with smaller frogs if tropical pitcher plants could hurt the frog...  I'd think not but if anyone has experience I'd be glad to hear it!

----------


## bill

they are 100% safe. the problem is, most are way to large for most vivariums. my N. ventricosa throws pitchers that are about 8" in length. there are some miniature cultivars, but who wants to plop $150 or more on a plant in their viv? even i am not that crazy (although i have dropped $100 on one plant once). the upside is that you can buy a juvenile plant relatively cheaply and since they are such slow growers, have it for a long time before it out grows the tank. here's my N. ventricosa and you can see how large of a plant it is:


as far as smaller frogs being caused harm by them. it's not going to happen. a lot of people seem to think that there is some sort of dissolving acid in the pitchers, but in reality, it is just water. enzymes from the plant mix with the water to dissolve insects that get trapped and die in there. some insects actually live inside pitchers. they feed on fallen insects, even lay their eggs in the water. i have seen people use nepenthes in dart tanks and the darts hung out in the pitcher, just like they would a brom. so you see, they are frog safe.  :Smile:

----------


## bill

here are a few pics of nepenthes sp. i took at the botanical gardens, including an interesting "inside the pitcher" view. as you can see, nothing in there  :Smile:

----------


## Scott Bogard

Perfect, thanks for taking the time for such a thorough reply.  Perhaps I'll try it and as the plant grows, I'll take a cutting and start over.  Nice photos by the way, I love carnivorous plants!

----------


## bill

my pleasure  :Smile:  i always enjoy geeking out about plants. carnivores are some of my favs. i have plans to build a 55 gallon carnivorous plant tank, if i can get all the frog tanks done first, that is lol

----------


## Scott Bogard

That should be pretty cool...  I have a small collection of CP's outside wintering over as we speak, I'm a pretty huge fan also!  Can't wait for my D. Muscipula "ginormous" to grow up...

----------


## Avacado

That's the largest N. Ventricosa I've ever seen!

Is it seed grown? It looks like it has a bit of N. Maxima in it and looks a lot like a N. Kohala hybrid I use to have.

Awesome job growing that thing.

----------


## bill

Thanks. Wish I could take credit for that. It was given to me as a gift. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## numpty

I could be wrong, but that looks more like the hybrid N. 'Miranda'. To my eyes at least. Most N. ventricosa I've seen have squatter pitchers. I have a Miranda outside in my plastic "greenhouse" ... not rare by any means, but one of my hardiest and most attractive Neps. Anyway, nice plant!

----------


## Avacado

> I could be wrong, but that looks more like the hybrid N. 'Miranda'. To my eyes at least. Most N. ventricosa I've seen have squatter pitchers. I have a Miranda outside in my plastic "greenhouse" ... not rare by any means, but one of my hardiest and most attractive Neps. Anyway, nice plant!


I think you totally hit the nail on the head. Miranda is crossed with Maxima which I think this plant definitely has.

----------


## bill

that is probably correct. i have yet to identify it correctly. my son handed it to me and told me it was a N. ventricosa because it was sold to him that way. i never believe most identifications and identify them myself, i just haven't had the chance to.  :Frown:

----------

